# Radio removal



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Where can I get the tool needed to remove the radio on an 05 Goat. I have searched it out but to no avail.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www.installer.com/
But save your time & money a coat hanger works as good as tool they sell now. It is harder than you think to get out you are unpluging all conections @ same time.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Holden said:


> http://www.installer.com/
> But save your time & money a coat hanger works as good as tool they sell now. It is harder than you think to get out you are unpluging all conections @ same time.


Thanks............


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Where can I get the tool needed to remove the radio on an 05 Goat. I have searched it out but to no avail.


4 sheetrock screws worked for me. They grip the release mechanism and give you something to hold on to while pulling the radio out.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am trying to use #10 soild wire ( I tried coat hangars but they were too flimsy) but I cannot seem to pull the radio out. I can hear/feel the wire grab, but when I try to pull, the wire comes out. How much force do I need to use to pull it out? I don't have sheetrock screws small enough to go in the holes (i think) but I might have some nails. 
I want to do the hardwire ipod mod.

Thanks for the advice in advance.
Jake


----------



## LRAR05GTO (Sep 10, 2005)

I just removed mine today to install the jhp gauge pod. I used a "thick" hanger like the ones found on most pant hangers (just a little bit thicker than standard) and bent them to a U shape. Next I used a grinder to put a lip on the ends of the hanger (1/8” from the tips) to grab the tab release indent. The final step in fashioning this tool was to put a slight flare on the ends; about 1/4" down at 10-20*. The lip and flare both must point towards the inside of the radio on both sides. To remove the radio, simultaneously insert the two tools in all four holes, pulling both outward (to push the tabs in) and backwards to pull the radio out. The ends of the tool only need to go in the holes about 1.25 – 1.5 inches. If it goes further, you have pushed too far.

As a suggestion, you may want to put some electrical or masking tape around the holes to prevent scratching as the tool has a high probability of popping out multiple times before finally working. If you are not in a hurry, get the proper tool from installer.com.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Just push the coat hangers in till you feel it snap, then grab the lip of the radio with something else and tug - mine came out easy as pie with no marks or breaks of any kind on the face of the radio.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone! I got the radio out ( I had to use a flat screwdriver to help disconnect the harness). It slid right out afterwards.

Thanks again!
Jake


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Do you have to remove the trim to yank the radio out ?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> Do you have to remove the trim to yank the radio out ?


No, but you do have to remove the radio before removing the trim, which I had to do to find the cable for the JHP gauges.


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

Allen keys work, nails, thick wire hangers, ford tools if you rebend them. 

For the price it is nice to have the right tool for the job though: http://www.stackedgoat.com/products.html#Anchor_new5


----------

